# Smoking with banana leaves



## williamzanzinger (Nov 22, 2007)

Id read that chipoltes are smoked with banana leaves, any one ever do any smoking with them? I have nothing but banana leaves in my backyard and would like to give it a try.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Nov 22, 2007)

Get a pork butt and season with sea salt, pepper, and garlic. Wrap the thing in banana leaves and secure with cotton twine, then smoke it.  You'll end up with somewhat of a Kaula Pig, what they serve at luau's (except you didnt bury it).  Did many this way when I lived in the islands.  Turns out very moist and tasty!


----------



## williamzanzinger (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice, sounds like a great christmas project.


----------



## wavector (Nov 22, 2007)

Diana Kennedy is my main source for Mexican recipes and procedures. I'll try to find something for you as long as it's not an emergency.

I haven't found any recipe that call for Chipotle pepper to be smoked in banana leaves, but why not. That's what it all about, mixing flavors. I say go for it. It may take longer as the peppers are usually smoked/dried over peat. If you looking to like smoke/cook to tender, then I say go for it.

Diana Kennedy mention in "The Cuisines of Mexico" that Chipotle Chilies are smoke "under" banana leaves but she can't find anyone to confirm this, it says on page 39 of the book.

 I have the hard back cover of the book copyright 1986.


----------

